

The JR Concurrent Programming Language - Any one using it? - zengr
http://www.cs.ucdavis.edu/~olsson/research/jr/

======
SamReidHughes
I'm not sure why anybody would, considering it's an extension to Java.

Reading chapter 1 of the book, you see...

    
    
        } catch (Exception e) {e.printStackTrace();}
    

That inspires confidence. But reading on...

Based on the first chapter, it seems that the language is completely
worthless. It doesn't add anything that you can't just as well build libraries
for (and for which libraries _have_ been built). It's hard to see how this
language could have ever been considered a good idea.

